# Hardware für die Explosion-Zone



## ralfsps (6 Juli 2010)

Hallihallo Kamaraden,
ich habe auf dem Tisch ein Projekt für ein Gas-Depot (ca 20 Tanks in einer Raffinerie). Pro Tank hat man ein Haufenzeug an Messstellen (Druck, Füllstand, Temperatur....), die müssen an eine redundante SPS angebunden werden .
Meine Frage :

1- Welche S7-400 Sps ist dafür gegeignet ?
2-Welche DI,DO,AI (4..20 mA),AO (4..20 mA) Karten ?
(der Kunde sagt, die Karten müssen das Hart-Protokoll koennen)
3-Welche Fire & Gasdetektoren koennt ihr vorschlagen?
4- Welches Bussystem ist gegeignet in so einer Gefahrzone (Ethernet?? )
5-Was für Touch-Screen (TPxxx) ist dafür geeignet (PS: ich habe Rezepturen zum Verwalten)?

Ich bedanke mich im voraus

Ralf


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juli 2010)

Meine Frage:
Hast du einen Ex-Zonenplan?
Was für Ex-zonen hast du?

Meine Frage meine Antworten)

1- Welche S7-400 Sps ist dafür gegeignet ? (m.w. Keine, das wär mir neu, dass die 400er in Ex zone 0,1... eingesetzt werden dürfte)
2-Welche DI,DO,AI (4..20 mA),AO (4..20 mA) Karten ?
(der Kunde sagt, die Karten müssen das Hart-Protokoll koennen)
(Das kommt halt auch drauf an, was für eingänge Du brauchst, Welche Zone, Eex?...)
3-Welche Fire & Gasdetektoren koennt ihr vorschlagen?
Gasdetektoren habe Ich gute erfahrungen gemacht mit Bieler&Lang
4- Welches Bussystem ist gegeignet in so einer Gefahrzone (Ethernet?? )
(Evtl Profibus PA)
5-Was für Touch-Screen (TPxxx) ist dafür geeignet (PS: ich habe Rezepturen zum Verwalten)?
(Kommt bestimmt auch wieder auf zone u.s.w. an, ich denke, sowas kann man pauschal nicht beantworten.

Mein Tip zum Schluss: Wenn Du dich mit Ex nicht auskennst, lass die finger davon, das kann ganz schnell in die Hose gehen sowas.


Gruß
Timo


----------



## ralfsps (6 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Mein Tip zum Schluss: Wenn Du dich mit Ex nicht auskennst, lass die finger davon, das kann ganz schnell in die Hose gehen sowas.
> Gruß
> Timo


 
Hi Timo,
danke erst mal für die Antworten. ob
Um sich auszukennen, gibt es denke ich mal  Erfahrene Hasen hier.
Von den kann man einiges lernen oder?

Also Zone= ??? (das weiss ich jetzt ned)
Wegen den Signalen (habe Digi ein/ ausgänge, Analog Ein/ausgänge)


PS: ich bin halt neu auf dem Gebiet der Ex-Zonen und ich will nich dumm sterben


Ralf


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juli 2010)

Hi Ralf

Das war auch in keinster weise böse oder so gemeint...
Aber gleich zu Anfang ein Projekt mit 20 Tank´s finde ich.... Mutig!
Falls noch (konkrete) Fragen kommen, beantworte ich die gerne...
Aber das was Du bis jetzt gefragt hast, ist doch sehr allgemein gehalten alles...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juli 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Also Zone= ??? (das weiss ich jetzt ned)
> Wegen den Signalen (habe Digi ein/ ausgänge, Analog Ein/ausgänge)



Das erste, was Du Brauchst, ist ein Ex-Zonenplan!
Dann musst Du erstmal schauen, welche Sensoren/Aktoren in welcher Zone sind. (oder Kaufst gleich alles Für zone 0, Dann bist du auf der sicheren seite.  )
Dann einfach anhand Zonenplan und Sensoren/Aktoren die Passender Ein/Ausgangskarten aussuchen. 
Habe auch schon ein Flüssiggastanklager gemacht mit 11 Lagertanks und über 1 Million m/3... 

P.S.: Wir haben damals für die Eexi-Signale ET200S Module eingesetzt (Zone1)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juli 2010)

Habe gerade noch was interessantes für Dich gefunden:

http://www.stahl.de/downloads/publikationen.html

Da kannst dich ja mal ein bisschen Über Ex Schlau lesen. 
Empfehlenswert: Explosionsschutz-Grundlagen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jabba (6 Juli 2010)

Wenn Du keine Ahnung von EX hast , solltest du extrem vorsichtig sein.
Ich mache das seit Jahren, und stoße immer wieder auf Problemstellungen.

(Hab z.B. für das letzte Wochenende auf dem Norisring die Scirocco's mit dem von mir in den letzten Wochen gebauten mobilen Gasbooster betankt. Das ganze ist auf einem LKW montiert, da gelten nochmals andere Vorschriften)

Ganz wichtig wäre hier wie Timo geschrieben hat der Zonenplan. Dieser legt fest was man für Sicherheitskritierien hat.
Mal Grob bei Gas gibt es
Zone 0 : Im Behälter 
Zone 1 : Meist um die Armaturen bzw Anschlüße des Tanks
Zone 2 : Umfasst die Zone 1: hier kann kurz eine explosive Atmosphäre sein, aber nur kurz und selten

Prinzipiell sollte der Schaltschrank mit der S7 in keiner Zone stehen sondern ausserhalb.
Prinzipiell sollte alles was nicht unbedingt in der Zone montiert sein muß ausserhalb montiert werden.
Prinzipiell ist es sinnvoll z.B durch die Anordnung der Tank's die Ex-Zonen klein zu halten.

Bei der Anlage muß kein Profibus-PA rein, ein normaler Profibus reicht. Dieser geht von der CPU aus dem Ex-freien Bereich über eine Trennbarriere ins Feld. Dort kann man z.B. in Zone 2 Klemmenkästen mit Siemen ET200s einsetzen. Diese kann man direkt mit den Ex(i) Signalen der Sensoren betreiben. Aber auch hier wären ein paar meter Kabel meist günstiger als der Ex-Aufwand wenn man den kasten außerhalb der Zone montieren kann.

Als Grundinfo: Keine Funkenden Teile in der Zone planen z.B. ein Schütz oder Relais.

Als Panels bieten sich bei den Zonen http://www.stahl.de oder http://www.exor.de an.

Für den Bus kannst Du auch mal bei http://www-bartec.de reinsehen. die haben feldbusmodule für Zone 1&2

Das mal auf die schnelle...
Timo war mit dem Link zu Stahl schneller


----------



## ralfsps (7 Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank erst mal..
Ich melde mich, falls ich noch Probleme habe.

Ralf


----------



## Klärmolch (7 Juli 2010)

Hi,
meines Wissens benötigst Du eine Zulassug für solche Arbeiten.
Ohne Vorkenntnisse ist das ein heißes Eisen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------

